# 2x2 BLD beginner here : looking for good corner permutation algs



## Jaycee (Jul 21, 2011)

So today I got started with Blind 2x2 Solving while using this as a guideline : 

http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/Richard/BlindfoldRevenge.pdf

^^ Has all cubes up to 5x5x5 I think.

The memorization process is really easy for me, takes a good 4-5 minutes because I double-check.

The corner orientation alg for a "2" in the U face and a "1" in the D face got annoying to memorize, so I changed to this easy one that has the same effect : U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U2

Most of his corner permutation algs, unless I'm doing them wrong, don't work. They bring the corner to the wrong spot. I know his notation looks weird but it's easy to figure out.

I use the DBL corner as my "base". I seem to have a problem when corner 5, 6, or 7 is in the U face and I need to bring it down. His algs do indeed bring the corner down but to the wrong spot.

My question is : does anyone use this method, not neccessarily for speed, but have better corner permutation algs for the cases mentioned above?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 21, 2011)

I reccomend googling for the Old Pochmann tutorial by Joel van Noort.

Y-perm is all you need for a 2x2x2 (as it is only corners)


----------



## Godmil (Jul 21, 2011)

+1 for Old Pochmann. Instead of memorising each piece's location and orientation, you only need to know the position of one sticker per cubie. So half the momorisation, and as cube novice said... you only need to know how to do Y-perm. Check out any 3x3 Old Pochmann tutorials on youtube (and only listen to the part about corners).


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 21, 2011)

J perms and Y perms.


----------



## Joël (Jul 22, 2011)

That's really cool! I also started with that document / pdf file . The method described there is a bit obsolete, though (IMO).

Concerning the algs, U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 doesn't seem to do anything you'd want to do in BLD.

And.. I dind't really notice many mistake in Richard's document, but I might be wrong since it's > 7 years ago . So if you have any specific examples, just post them.


----------

